
Why don’t we have universal basic income? - jonbaer
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/06/20/why-dont-we-have-universal-basic-income
======
gozur88
>A basic income would not be cheap—depending on how the program was
structured, it would likely cost at least twelve to thirteen per cent of
G.D.P. And, given the state of American politics, that renders the U.B.I.
politically impossible for the time being.

That's the answer, in a nutshell. We don't have UBI because it's expensive and
we don't want to pay for it.

~~~
josho
Which begs the question how much do we spend now on programs for the poor? I'm
surprised that the journalist didn't try to answer the question, as that would
have provided the context to know if a minincome program is a small stretch or
a massive undertaking.

------
tracker1
I think it would take a lot of other reforms to make UBI possible. I'm in
favor of the idea as part of tax reforms, and a flat tax (even as high as
50%), in order to reduce complexity and corruption and offer UBI. Benefits to
adult citizens only, the tax rate would apply to all workers/residents/minors
though.

It would be far simpler than what we have and allow for the elimination of
huge swaths of government and misguided programs.

I'm pretty libertarian minded, and would rather have neither, but the
pragmatist in my feels that something evenly handed, that everyone gets the
same share of, while still allowing for individual income above and beyond
would work better.

